# Bald Spot on Puppy Eyebrow



## kl01721 (Feb 24, 2012)

Getting this little guy in a couple weeks. Went to see him this past weekend and noticed these bald spots on his eyebrows. What could this be? Is it anything to worry about? Should I pick another puppy in the litter?


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 24, 2012)

May be a small touch of mange. Only way to know would be to do a scrape test. Even if it is it is not that big of a deal. I have seen it on puppys years ago and a little ointment took care of it.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 24, 2012)

Email the picture to your vet for a professional vs. a GON opinion. Looking at his face in that second photo, there is no way I could leave that puppy behind. He is beautiful.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2012)

*Great advice*



jerry russell said:


> Email the picture to your vet for a professional vs. a GON opinion. Looking at his face in that second photo, there is no way I could leave that puppy behind. He is beautiful.


Good post !


----------



## 12mcrebel (Feb 24, 2012)

possibly fleas


----------



## SigEp614 (Feb 25, 2012)

My lab had the same problem when she was a puppy.  The vet said it was very common in labs, and told me to buy Promeris flea medicine.  It doesn't do much for fleas but it took care of the bald spots around her eyes.


----------



## kl01721 (Feb 25, 2012)

SigEp614 said:


> My lab had the same problem when she was a puppy.  The vet said it was very common in labs, and told me to buy Promeris flea medicine.  It doesn't do much for fleas but it took care of the bald spots around her eyes.



How long did it take for the hair to grow back?


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 25, 2012)

Pine straw I see on the kennel, which carry mites. Be careful with straw.


----------



## NG ALUM (Feb 26, 2012)

I would take it to the vet. My puppy developed a bald spot on his eye not long after we got him. It looked exactly like that and the vet said that is the most common spot for the mange to start on puppies. It has something to do with it being some sort of hereditary mange that is brought about by nursing on the mother. It is a pain to deal with but is fully treatable. you have to smear a protective gel in their eye everyday for about two weeks and then put something on the bald spot that will kill it. the gel is to keep the medicine from burning there eyes. I would be willing to bet it's that.


----------



## SigEp614 (Feb 27, 2012)

kl01721 said:


> How long did it take for the hair to grow back?



a few weeks, not too long.


----------



## redman2006 (Feb 27, 2012)

Make sure you have a health guarantee.  Get him checked out.  His parents hips eyes etc should be clear and his guaranteed.   

It could be mange demodectic type.

More likely is look really closely at that area.  See the similar one on his nose where the heavy whiskers come from?   If there are heavy tactile whiskers from that spot I think it might be normal.

Never buy a pup without the health guarantee and a good vet check though.


----------



## hunter797 (Feb 27, 2012)

Could be a mite, my new puppy had one on his head that looked similar to that.


----------



## kl01721 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. Is this a real pain to deal with? I really didnt want complications right off the bat with a new pup. He has another pup from this litter with a small white spot on his chest, without bald spots, but I've always wanted a solid black one. So if its easy and inexpensive, I want to get the solid one. I guess my question is,  how hard is this stuff to get rid of, and your opinion on which one you would get.


----------

